# Event log shows a keyboard error?



## hybritical (Oct 4, 2007)

It shows a keyboard error or no keyboard and the computer keeps taking a few reboots to start up fully. This is the only thing that's coming up though.

I've gone through several tests. The hard drive is fine, I did a memtest and that is fine, I addd more ram anyway because there was only 256mb and I'm still getting the over and over reboot.

The psu was replaced not to long before I started running this thing as well. 

I tried using another keyboard and this keeps happening.


----------



## hybritical (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, I guess I should just give up on this.


----------



## OSXiled (Aug 23, 2010)

try different USB port if you are using a USB KB.

also, unplug everything unnecessary ex. mouse, usb drives printers ethernet etc. and see if that fixes it. keep keyboard and monitor though (power obviously)

try resetting BIOS to defaults

As a last resort, it could be your OS. try a format after you back up if you can.

This seems random, but it was one of my clients problems. check to make sure that your processor hs is on securely. have you tried reseating Graphics card, etc?

tell us what you come up with.

OSXILED


----------



## hybritical (Oct 4, 2007)

OSXiled said:


> try different USB port if you are using a USB KB.
> 
> also, unplug everything unnecessary ex. mouse, usb drives printers ethernet etc. and see if that fixes it. keep keyboard and monitor though (power obviously)
> 
> ...


It's not a usb keyboard.

I'll try that right now, but its been on and seems to start back up fine after it's been on for awhile so if it does that doesn't mean much.

Tried resetting BIOS

I just formatted this computer because I'm giving it away. I literally just installed windows. There's nothing on this.

I'm not sure how I check the processor nor how to reset the graphics card.

EDIT!!!!

Okay, I just tried that (only had to take off the mouse) and it did it. It started up fully then 1 minutes later...reboot.


----------

